# Q's about renovating a Massachusetts condo



## Regan006 (Nov 28, 2009)

*embedding pictures*










This is a google sketchup I found. My current configuration is similar to the top drawing, with a full bath between the two bedrooms on either end. 

I would like to create somthing more along the lines of the bottom drawing, combining the 2 bedrooms into a master suite and moving the bathroom to the far end.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

1st check with the Condo rules & other owners
In some cases Condo ownership requires that a Pro does the work
That is usually larger Condo's, so you may not have a problem

Updated MA codes (& others) that I know of:
Hard wired smoke & CO detectors
Dedicated GFCI protected circuit to bathroom
Bedrooms & other areas need AFCI protection now
I haven't had any problems with my construction - updating 1950's Cape
Good time to update windows & insulation

Opening up the area like you want will mean structural changes
If you can have support beams going to the roof from the staircase area that would help
And engineer/architect would probably be needed to size loads

Do you know what size rafters you have ?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You would need to add a structural ridge beam over the clear span area. Adding bearing posts in the walls below all the way down to the basement and installing bigger footings under the slab at both ends of beam locations. Then new raters of correct size for insulation and span required in sloped ceiling. Larger window in bedroom for egress: http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuil...code-violations-emergency-egress-windows.aspx Page 45: http://books.google.com/books?id=iw...&q=structural ridge beam roof framing&f=false

Be safe, Gary


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Please take my advice. Spend a few dollars with an architect in this situation. And find one that know local building codes. Get a youngster if you want. You both will enjoy the experience. Such pros are beyond your means? Really? You sure? 

Of course the condo people will not mind until you make the first saw cut or you start drilling on a common wall. You need some drawings to cover your ass and for permits anyhow. Been through this too many times. A good architect will also counsel you on how much you should, or LEGALLY CAN, do yourself.

And please trust me again? Unless you are lucky and have good ones like mine? Architects are more festive to work with, and generally much, much cheaper than lawyers and definitely more interesting at parties than accountants. They can help sail you through permit processes and keep your project on track and will know contractors in your area for most things. Money well spent in my opinion in your situation.


----------



## Martina Rose (Oct 31, 2010)

Regan006 said:


> This is a google sketchup I found. My current configuration is similar to the top drawing, with a full bath between the two bedrooms on either end.
> 
> I would like to create somthing more along the lines of the bottom drawing, combining the 2 bedrooms into a master suite and moving the bathroom to the far end.


Hey Regan, 

In my opinion,you are planning a major structural reform. This may even lead to issues with local building codes that place restrictions on Boston condos. If you are a newbie to legal aspects, take the advice of legal professionals. Conversely, you may hire an architect to guide your actions in the right direction. It is worth paying fees to an architect than to spend money on lawsuits. However, you’re a better judge of your circumstances and needs… 

Martina Rose


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

Is this the home you plan to die in? If so, then go for it but take *sdsester's* advice. If you plan to sell it eventually, eliminating a bedroom probably isn't such a good idea.


----------

